# Nesting box question



## darajosami (Aug 5, 2014)

I have three boxes that are 30cm (app 12") wide x 30cm (app 12") deep x 25cm high (app 10"). My question is, will this be too high for my Brown Leghorns (who are apparently a cross between a normal size and Bantam )? We were thinking of cutting the front a little lower for it to get in.

Also, how deep do you fill the container? I was thinking about 3/4 or should it be half?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as they recognize it for what it is you probably don't need to cut it down. Hens will lay any where they think will work.

I don't think anyone considered how deep they should fill a nest box as long as their was some medium in it to cradle the egg.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

In fact I have seen my hens lay any old place they don't care if there is bedding in there or not. I had one lay on top of the shingles outside the barn, and another one laid on the front porch right on the floor, they don't care if there is something there or not.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

darajosami said:


> I have three boxes that are 30cm (app 12") wide x 30cm (app 12") deep x 25cm high (app 10"). My question is, will this be too high for my Brown Leghorns (who are apparently a cross between a normal size and Bantam )? We were thinking of cutting the front a little lower for it to get in.
> 
> Also, how deep do you fill the container? I was thinking about 3/4 or should it be half?


smaller birds tend to fly better that large fowl

my monster buff orpingtons have a tough time flying 1 meter high

but you smaller birds will have no trouble reaching your nest boxes


----------

